# Fall is Here!



## PB (Oct 18, 2007)

I was up north over the weekend for a hike and the colors were in full swing. On Katahdin it was red, yellow and green all the way to tree line. There was snow on the ground in the alpine zone. It is on its way.

Sorry my pictures are too big to upload, but take my word for it, it was amazing.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be chasin the birdies and maybe even assassinate a deer or a few ducks from the 25th to the 6th of Nov. up in T9R12.


----------



## PB (Oct 18, 2007)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> I'll be chasin the birdies and maybe even assassinate a deer or a few ducks from the 25th to the 6th of Nov. up in T9R12.



Sounds like a great time, keep an eye out for moose.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Oct 18, 2007)

What are Moose?

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PB (Oct 18, 2007)

They are big and black and white and make a funny sound like "moo". You can see fields full of them up here.


----------

